# are oreo's over rated?



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah i think their overrated


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. They are excellent with coffee. Perfect breakfast.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Brand oreos are a little too crumbly for my taste, the texture just bothers me somehow. I've had off-brand ones that I preferred. I don't remember if it was brand or not - I think so - but I found the extra-cream ones terrible. The cream is barely tolerable in the normal ones because it's drowned out by the biscuit.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never had the cookies as they don't look all that nice, but those Oreo Ice Cream sandwiches are delicious, some of the nicest Ice Cream I've tasted.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

they dont appeal to me. just the black, makes me think i'm going to be eating a charcoal briquette and this doesn't appeal. they look like dog biscuits. LOL


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The regular flavor is overrated, but mint oreos are great. Of course, cheaper store brand versions are just as good.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not to me, but for some reason I don't like the Double Stuf ones. (Don't know why they're spelt with one f)


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd have to say no. The highlight of my shopping experience at walmart or any grocery store is seeing what new oreo flavors they have in stock.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't like them.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

They're pretty good.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I ****ing LOVE Oreos!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

It makes my teeth sore... Too sugary.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

They're ok, although the cookie part is a bit bland. They are good dipped in peanut butter. But to me nothing beats chocolate chip cookies with cold milk.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I ****ing LOVE Oreos!


^This


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Yep.*

The only oreos I like are the peanut butter filled ones.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

nah i think they're pretty good

on their own not so much, but with milk, for sure. that's how i feel about a lot of cookies, though.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

They're really great, I wouldn't say they're overrated.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Like the oreo ice-cream, the regular ones not so much :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chelsalina said:


> I'd have to say no. The highlight of my shopping experience at walmart or any grocery store is seeing what new oreo flavors they have in stock.


^^ This :laugh:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah. They aren't that great and they have a lot of calories for what you get. I usually just eat them when I'm desperate.

I have never really understood why people go crazy for the "cream" part. A lot of times when I've eaten Oreos I've just taken the cream out (or just left a small amount) and eaten the cookie part.

I'm the same way w/ frosting on cupcakes.... I don't like a lot of frosting on cupcakes. I prefer the cake part.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't had them in a long time. I think they are one of those foods that are more fun to play with then actually eat- sort of like stacking pringles and those snowballs thingees and gummy fishes and worms.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

**** YOU FOR EVEN ASKING THIS, YOU LITTLE *****!

Naw, J/K. Of course they're overrated. I prefer cake, though I rarely eat it because of my meticulous focus on diet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Do they taste like bourbon biscuits? I've never eaten an Oreo.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Do they taste like bourbon biscuits? I've never eaten an Oreo.


The cream part is just vanilla frosting like what you get on a cake. The cookie part is crunchy "chocolate" flavor. I've never tried bourbon biscuits but they look denser than the oreo cookie part. IMO they're best when eaten with other things, like coffee or milk, or in cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Crushed Oreo's in soft service ice-cream is the bees knees.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

You're making my mouth water posting pictures.....why do you torture us? :cry


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually I bought a family size box of oreos before my last big exam. Brain fuel, mood cheerer.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No, I love oreos! The crunchy chocolate and smooth creme filling, mMmmMmm. I think I'll get some when I go to the store next time.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

SD92 said:


> I've never had the cookies as they don't look all that nice, but those Oreo Ice Cream sandwiches are delicious, some of the nicest Ice Cream I've tasted.


I used to do a ghetto version of this as a kid with cheap choc ices and bourbons , basically mash the two together in a bowl.



McFly said:


> The cream part is just vanilla frosting like what you get on a cake. The cookie part is crunchy "chocolate" flavor. I've never tried bourbon biscuits but they look denser than the oreo cookie part. IMO they're best when eaten with other things, like coffee or milk, or in cookies and cream ice cream


tbh I couldnt really tell the difference between the two biscuits aside from the frosting in bourbons is chocolate instead of vanilla. some expensive bourbons put these big sugar crystals on the top but aside from that they seem like a variation of the same biscuit.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Oreo's make my stomach hurt.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hell to the no.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> Crushed Oreo's in soft service ice-cream is the bees knees.


That's the only way I like them. Otherwise they're meh.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Oreos aren't my favorite cookie and I don't buy/eat them too often, but they're tasty regardless. I prefer gingersnap or shortbread cookies.

I've never heard of "Bourbon biscuits" before. The first thing that came to my mind was Bourbon chicken.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new Oreo thins....? Same as the original but less filling. Yum.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

No, Oreos are solid. They're always there for you. You can count on them. That's important in a cookie.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I used to do a ghetto version of this as a kid with cheap choc ices and bourbons , basically mash the two together in a bowl.
> 
> tbh I couldnt really tell the difference between the two biscuits aside from the frosting in bourbons is chocolate instead of vanilla. some expensive bourbons put these big sugar crystals on the top but aside from that they seem like a variation of the same biscuit.


Are bourbon biscuits bourbon flavored or are you supposed to dip them in bourbon?  A lot of the english foods aren't available here so I can only imagine what they taste like but those look good in the pictures.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I dunno, it's just a cookie. If you like 'em, great. If not, great too.

The cookie part is softer than generic brands, so if you're comparing it depends on what you like.

Blah blah blah and all that jazz.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Haven't had them in years but I remember liking them. The yellow ones are good too. Didn't know they had more than two flavors.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

The biscuit part tastes like heaven, but im not a major fan of the white cream. I only like the ones with the chocolate cream instead.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

nubly said:


> Haven't had them in years but I remember liking them. The yellow ones are good too. Didn't know they had more than two flavors.


They've introduced a lot of flavors, and a lot end up getting replaced eventually. I'd vote for mint as the best aside from the original. Chocolate filling is pretty good too. Candy corn and cotton candy are accurate but the flavors can be a bit overwhelming


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know how they are rated, so I can't make a comparison.

I don't mind Oreos, but they're not the first sweet thing I go for.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

McFly said:


> Are bourbon biscuits bourbon flavored or are you supposed to dip them in bourbon?  A lot of the english foods aren't available here so I can only imagine what they taste like but those look good in the pictures.


not bourbon flavoured I think the name is a historical one. i've not tried that myself, I imagine someone may have tried doing it though! generally we tend to dunk em in tea or coffee or milk.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dislike oreos.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I find them really addicting so no lol


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I find them mediocre, just like any biscuit. Nothing special.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I find them delicious but I can go a very long time without them so they're not like a "gotta have" junk food imo.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, or at least I don't like them much on their own. They can be great mixed into things like McFlurries though


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'd binge on 'em ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah they're overrated.. I'm really not a fan. I prefer those sugat cookies with the pink frosting.. mmm.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

AllieG said:


> I find them delicious but I can go a very long time without them so they're not like a "gotta have" junk food imo.


When AllieG gets angry her flower changes spot  haha


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I've only eaten them for two times. They were okay, I liked the crunchiness but I don't like sugary snacks that much. I can only eat a few of them. Dipping them on the milk may make them taste less sugary for me but I don't really like it when my food dissolves in something.


----------



## Galactic Voyage (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't like calling things overrated, but I voted for yes anyway just because I'm not a fan of Oreos. I used to like them as a kid, but as time went on, the taste of Oreos started to become more and more gross for me. I can definitely see why other people love them, however!


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

They are good, but combined into a Cadbury bar they are ace.


----------

